# Golberg Concerto



## toejamfootball (Jun 27, 2007)

Today I heard a Concerto by Goldberg and I was blown away. It was "Harpsichord Concerto in E Flat Major" I need to get my hands on it.  

The only problem is the DJ didnt say who performed the piece. 

I never heard of Goldberg before today, but now that I look online it is hard to find a lot about him. Besides his variations for Bach I can't find much on him. If anyone has a website with a list of his works I would be grateful.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

http://wm03.allmusic.com/cg/amg.dll?p=amg&sql=41:2411

(Bookmark that site. It's very handy.)


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

opus67 said:


> http://wm03.allmusic.com/cg/amg.dll?p=amg&sql=41:2411
> 
> (Bookmark that site. It's very handy.)


I agree


----------



## toejamfootball (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, no kidding thanks. Does anyone have any thoughts on Goldberg? Like/dislike?


----------

